# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK 3107
.
    Kenwood TK 3107  .
 ,    .       .
    .      ,     .      -   .     . 
 ,    .  .     (         ) -  .
  ? 
 ,          1,5 .    . 
            .    .

----------


## RA9FFR

3107        2- ,     ,     .      ,    -    ,    .    ,       ,       .  -  (   )    ,        ,          ,    .

----------


## RA9FFR

> -    450 ,  ,


         450.  :  ,      ,         10-20 ,   3107,    ,    .
   .     , .. -.    /  455,   ,   RX -,   ,   .

----------

.    .          (  ).     . 
      .    -   .

P.S.    3107.      .
  USB  3107.     -   .
  .    Windows  COM1.     KPG55.       .    . ,    COM2.    COM2.   COM1.
   Windows.  ,     .

----------


## ru9tr

))

----------


## ru9tr

???         ?        - 2,5  3,5         .      .

----------

